# Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de



## ctman (22. März 2011)

*Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

dell.com 1300€ teurer als dell.de

I had a Dell XPS 1730 once... Imported from the USA because it was cheaper... (it was still over 3000€)

Now i wanted to buy an Alienware M17x (LAPTOP)

i7 2630 / 8GB / AMD 6970

dell.de :
Preis ab 2.589,00 €

dell.com :
Dell Price $1,869.00 = 1300€


Dell has A LOT... and I am damn serious, A LOT to explain!
THIS GOES TOO FAR!


Auch wenn die amerikanische Wirtschaft am Boden ist, kann es nicht sein, dass Europa augenscheinlich die Verkäufe über überteuerte Preise subventioniert. Anders sind diese dumpingpreise in den USA nicht zu verstehen...

Es würde mich billiger kommen dort hinzufliegen, Zoll zu zahlen... als es bei dell.de zu kaufen!

Was ist die Definition von Wucher? Dell bewegt sich am Rande der Legalität... OK nun übertreibe ich wohl 


nachtrag:

Intel® Core™ i7 2630QM 2.0GHz (2.8GHz Turbo Mode, 6MB Cache)
8GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz (4DIMMS)
2GB GDDR5 AMD Radeon™ HD 6970M
320GB 7,200RPM HDD
17.3-inch WideHD+ 1600 x 900 60Hz WLED
Intel® Ultimate N WiFi Link 6300 a/g/n 3x3 MIMO Technology
Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)

Dell Price $1,939.00 = *1,364,00 €
*
2 GB GDDR5 AMD® Radeon™ HD 6970M mit PowerXpress
8.192 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 4.096]
DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk (DVD und CD lesen und schreiben)
320-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)
17,3-Zoll-HD+ WLED-LCD-Breitbild (1.600 x 900)
Intel Wireless LAN 6300 3x3 (802.11a/b/g/n) Card - EUR

Preis ab 2.634,00 €


*ENDPREIS NACH IMPORTKOSTEN:*

Ich rechne hier mit einem Laptoppreis von 2000$ um es zu vereinfachen:

2000$ + 9% Sales Tax + 100$ Lieferung + 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
=>2000$ + 180$ + 100$ +19%
=> 2280$ = 1631€ (1,351 Umrechnung bis 31.03 danach kann man mit 1,4.. rechnen also 1557€ maximal)
Auf diese 1631€ zahlt man 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (!ES GIBT KEINEN ZOLL AUF LAPTOPS/COMPUTER!)

=1940€ und ab dem 31.03 (neuer/besserer Zoll Umrechnungskurs) kann man nochmal knapp 100€ abziehen

...knapp 2700€ bei dell.de


----------



## Gast1919 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

1300 Euro nur?! Ein Traum


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Schonmal die Preise bei Steam angesehen? Die sind, obwohl natürlich weitaus kleiner, ähnlich unfair. Wir deutschen bezahlen oft doppelt so viel wie die Briten und dreimal so viel wie die Amerikaner. 

Und das wird in anderen Shops verdammt ähnlich sein. Amerika ist am Boden, die Leute sollen es aber nicht merken Also werden die Preise gesenkt, damit sie sich weiterhin was leisten können^^

Und wir deutschen werden zum Zahlmeister der ganzen Welt. Größter Nettozahler der EU, der Nato, massiv überzogene Preise bei Shops und so weiter.


----------



## Vortox (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Krass...
Sowas hätte ich nicht gedacht, selbst mit Zoll spart man noch verdammt viel. Wer ein Spielenotebook sucht sollte sich das mal anschauen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Wenn du Geld sparen willst stell dir deinen PC selber zusammen! 
Gerade mal nachgeschaut 6870 ist normal im billigsten Alienware PC drin, kostet 160€ derzeit, eine GTX460 kostet 30€ Aufpreis, obwohl die langsamer ist.
In USA ists andersrum, 460 drin, 6870 50$ Aufpreis. Für ein GTX580 zahlt man hier sogar *590€* drauf, Straßenpreis 400€.

Nettes Beispiel aus der Autowelt, der neue Passat hier kostet mind. 25000€ als Basismodell mit 122ps, das US Modell wird 15000€ (20000$) kosten, größer sein, 170ps haben und dazu ne bessere Ausstattung.


----------



## fuddles (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Ich kauf lieber in China  Da sind die Preise günstig...nee billig... nee lächerlich klein zu hier.

Genauso wie mein Auto, kam nur nen Import in Frage. Was hab ich gegenüber dem deutschen Händler gespart?
Glatte 4000€. 1/5 günstiger.


----------



## ctman (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

das problem, dass ich hier sehe ist, dass dell augenscheinlich die US preise subventioniert... denn egal wo man einkauft ist es teurer als in den usa


----------



## skankee (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Ich kenn mir zwar nicht wirklich mit deren Steuern aus, aber auf die 1878$ ( inkl.Versand ) kommen noch ca 9% taxes und in DE 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf, also 1715€.

Aber wenn er unbedingt sparen will sollte er sich mal überlegen den Ram selber von 4 auf 8GB Aufzurüsten, denn einen Aufschlag von 142,86 € ist echt nicht billig. 4GB kosten ca. 30€ und 8GB 65€. Wenn er den Eingebauten Ram verkaufen kann zahlt er im günstigsten fall also  nur 35 € dabei


----------



## ctman (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Wenn du Geld sparen willst stell dir deinen PC selber zusammen!
> Gerade mal nachgeschaut 6870 ist normal im billigsten Alienware PC drin, kostet 160€ derzeit, eine GTX460 kostet 30€ Aufpreis, obwohl die langsamer ist.
> In USA ists andersrum, 460 drin, 6870 50$ Aufpreis. Für ein GTX580 zahlt man hier sogar *590€* drauf, Straßenpreis 400€.
> 
> Nettes Beispiel aus der Autowelt, der neue Passat hier kostet mind. 25000€ als Basismodell mit 122ps, das US Modell wird 15000€ (20000$) kosten, größer sein, 170ps haben und dazu ne bessere Ausstattung.


 


hier gehts um laptops... wo bekomme ich ein alienware oder asus barebone her?


----------



## fuddles (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Die Frage ist, ob das überhaupt eine News ist. Gehört eher in den Bereich Notebooks, besonders wenn nur über "Laptops" diskutiert werden soll


----------



## ctman (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



skankee schrieb:


> Ich kenn mir zwar nicht wirklich mit deren Steuern aus, aber auf die 1878$ ( inkl.Versand ) kommen noch ca 9% taxes und in DE 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf, also 1715€.



trozdem knapp 1000€ gespaart...



fuddles schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das überhaupt eine News ist. Gehört eher in den Bereich Notebooks, besonders wenn nur über "Laptops" diskutiert werden soll


 
Ich habe es als NEWS eingestuft, denn die brisanz und das ausmaß waren noch nie so heftig... neue cpus erschienen... grafikkarten... AMD kommt auch bald mit neuem...   und wohl die meisten haben noch nie importiert oder überhaupt mal preise verglichen...

und wohl nicht jeder hat freunde/bekannte die dann bei dell.com bestellen können und dann rüberschicken. oder zu denen man für 500€ -(hin+rückflug als ich letztes jahr geschaut hab) schnell nach NYC fliegt, also ein wochenende fast umsonst in den staaten hat, weil man sich so zoll spaart


----------



## Panto (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

bist du zu dumm sind sie zu schlau. wer überteuerte produkte kauft ist selbst schuld. ne alternative gibts immer.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Man sollte bei Amipreisen jedoch nicht vergessen, dass man die Steuern normalerweise noch hinzurechnen muss. Trotzdem: Fast das doppelte ist eindeutig zuviel Unterschied!



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Nettes Beispiel aus der Autowelt, der neue Passat hier kostet mind. 25000€ als Basismodell mit 122ps, das US Modell wird 15000€ (20000$) kosten, größer sein, 170ps haben und dazu ne bessere Ausstattung.


 
Dieses Spezielle Beispiel hinkt aber gewaltig, weil der US Passat absolut nicht baugleich mit dem europäischen Modell ist: Er ist 10cm länger (weil in Amiland ja alles grösser sein muss), allerdings ist der innenraum mit grauem hartplastik beplankt, die Austattung wurde teilweise derb beschnitten (es kam zwar viel amerikanischer Schnickschnack hinzu, aber nix von dem was man in Europa von einem Passat wünschen würde), genauso wie die Zubehörliste. Auch den Motor würde hier wohl niemand wollen (ein 2,5l reihen 5 Zylinder, schluckt zuviel und braucht hohe Touren um sich zu bewegen) Und auch hier gilt: Ist die Steuer schon im Preis mit inbegriffen?


----------



## Cinnayum (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Bei Dell kauft man allgemein nichts. Weder in den USA noch in DE.

Wucherpreise, Intelkartell...


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Ihr dürft auch nicht vergessen das ausserhalb der EU auch meist andere Bedingungen herschen. Da kommen viele Faktoren zusammen! Der wichtigste sind da wohl noch die Steuern.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. März 2011)

Eine Frechheit !


----------



## RedBrain (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Nochmal vergleichen, was ein Facebook Nutzer vorgeschlagen hat.

Modell: Alienware M17x

USA: 1056,90€ (1499 USD)
GER: 1680€

Differenz: 623,10€
bei gleicher Systemausstattung.

...


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



RedBrain schrieb:


> USA: 1056,90€ (1499 USD)
> GER: 1680€
> 
> Differenz: 623,10€
> ...


 
1056€ mit oder ohne Einfuhr und Märchensteuer?


----------



## poiu (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Ich sehe nichts Brisantes in der News, Deutsche Autos (aber auch andere Marken)  im EU Ausland Günstiger, das gleiche gilt für Medikamente.
habe mir mal beide Angebote angesehen, lustig eine GTX 460 Aufpreis DE 190€ / US 75$ HD6970 DE 420€  / US 250$ 

am ende waren es DE ~3200€ US ~2800$ bei beiden kommt noch steuer drauf, na ja. kannst ja einen Dell 10% gutschein nehmen


----------



## ssgtocb (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Hab mir das auf dell.com mal gegeben und habe festgestellt das man dort nur adressen innerhalb amerika als lieferadresse angeben kann. 
Kennt wer eine möglichkeit das zu umgehen?


----------



## canis lupus (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Nochmal vergleichen, was ein Facebook Nutzer vorgeschlagen hat.
> 
> Modell: Alienware M17x
> 
> ...


 
der große unterschied kommt erst zusammen, wenn du das Notebook weiter aufrüstest. Habs getestet, die Preise stimmen.


----------



## Verox (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

man vergleiche nur mal die iPad Preise .... zwischen 300 $ und 570 € sind da schon nen großer unterschied und der kurs liegt im moment bei ca 1$ = 0.70  €


----------



## RedBrain (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> 1056€ mit oder ohne Einfuhr und Märchensteuer?


 Ohne Einfuhr und Märchensteuer.


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Ohne Einfuhr und Märchensteuer.


War mir schon klar.


----------



## ctman (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Das kann doch echt nicht sein, dass in den staaten billigere preise als in china, hongkong afrika und dem rest der welt sind... die usa preise werden jetzt eindeutig über die preise im rest der welt subventioniert... das land ist am boden... die normale bevölkerung anscheinend ärmer als im rest der welt...
was da jetzt vor sich geht, ist nicht mehr feierlich...


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



ctman schrieb:


> Das kann doch echt nicht sein, dass in den staaten billigere preise als in china, hongkong afrika und dem rest der welt sind... die usa preise werden jetzt eindeutig über die preise im rest der welt subventioniert... das land ist am boden... die normale bevölkerung anscheinend ärmer als im rest der welt...
> was da jetzt vor sich geht, ist nicht mehr feierlich...


Sorry, aber hast du für diese Behauptung auch Beweise? Ich sehe da im Moment zumindest nichts ungewöhnliches!


----------



## ctman (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Intel® Core™ i7 2630QM 2.0GHz (2.8GHz Turbo Mode, 6MB Cache)
8GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz (4DIMMS)
2GB GDDR5 AMD Radeon™ HD 6970M
320GB 7,200RPM HDD
17.3-inch WideHD+ 1600 x 900 60Hz WLED
Intel® Ultimate N WiFi Link 6300 a/g/n 3x3 MIMO Technology
Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)

Dell Price		$1,939.00

2 GB GDDR5 AMD® Radeon™ HD 6970M mit PowerXpress
8.192 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 4.096]
DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk (DVD und CD lesen und schreiben)
320-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)
17,3-Zoll-HD+ WLED-LCD-Breitbild (1.600 x 900)
Intel Wireless LAN 6300 3x3 (802.11a/b/g/n) Card - EUR

Preis ab 		2.634,00 €


----------



## evosociety (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Bei Dell gibt es doch einen Live Chat, vielleicht hätte jemand die Güte mal einen der "Mitarbeiter" zu belästigen.


----------



## ssgtocb (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Jungs, euer mitleid für die welt in allen ehren, aber es wäre interessanter zu wissen ob man dieses phänomen, gleiches produkt zum "halben" preis für uns nutzbar machen kann, d.h. das lieferproblem (keine lieferung ausserhalb usa) zu umgehen.!!!.


----------



## evosociety (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



ssgtocb schrieb:


> Jungs, euer mitleid für die welt in allen ehren, aber es wäre interessanter zu wissen ob man dieses phänomen, gleiches produkt zum "halben" preis für uns nutzbar machen kann, d.h. das lieferproblem (keine lieferung ausserhalb usa) zu umgehen.!!!.


 
DHL Borderlinx, oder einfach "mail forwarding" googlen. Die schicken dir's dann nach Deutschland.


----------



## vussey (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre , gibt es doch keine Einfuhrsteuern bei PC , Notebooks und Handhelds siehe
hier Einreise aus Ländern, die nicht zur EG gehören

edit: sry gilt nur für Einreisen TT


----------



## ssgtocb (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Danke!


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Und das ist jetzt dein Beweis? Sorry aber das ist etwas dürftig oder?

Du vergist dabei einen ganzen Haufen wichtiger Punkte.
1.) Wird Hardware soweit ich weiß von den Herstellern in USD verkauft, würde bedeuten das der $ das entscheidene wäre. 
2.) Gibt es in den USA, bis auf wenige Ausnahme, soweit mir bekannt ist keine MwSt.
3.) Musst du das Lohnnivau der Länder berücksichtigen, in dem die Geräte zusammen gebaut werden. (Dell fertigt doch in Irland für den EU Markt oder?)
4.) Sind auch noch keine Einfuhrzölle berücksichtig.

In der Regel lässt sich das meiste damit erklären, ansonsten würde ich erst mal fragen warum die Preise hier so hoch sind und nicht unterstellen das die Preise in den USA Subventioniert sind.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Interessante Info..danke!
Ansonsten...Beware of the Trolls.....


----------



## ctman (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt dein Beweis? Sorry aber das ist etwas dürftig oder?
> 
> Du vergist dabei einen ganzen Haufen wichtiger Punkte.
> 1.) Wird Hardware soweit ich weiß von den Herstellern in USD verkauft, würde bedeuten das der $ das entscheidene wäre.
> ...


 


Makroökonomisch kann man nicht erklären, dass ein Produkt, welches sich im unteren 4stelligen Bereich bewegt, im Import günstiger sein kann auch wenn man Flüge und Zölle für Selbstabholung einberechnet.

Richtig - gefertigt wird in Irland... d.h. zusammengebaut, was nur einen geringen Bruchteil der Kosten verursacht.

$ Kurse und Lohnnievau spielen eine entscheidende Rolle... doch ist die Kaufkraft in den usa wirklich dermaßen geringer als in Taiwan, China, Hongkong, Korea und dem Rest der Welt? Die Weltpreise bei Dell bewegen sich überall auf europäischen Niveau... nur USA hat anscheinend 3. Welt Status


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Ansonsten...Beware of the Trolls.....


Nur zur Info. Meinste mich jetzt damit? 



ctman schrieb:


> $ Kurse und Lohnnievau spielen eine entscheidende Rolle... doch ist die Kaufkraft in den usa wirklich dermaßen geringer als in Taiwan, China, Hongkong, Korea und dem Rest der Welt? Die Weltpreise bei Dell bewegen sich überall auf europäischen Niveau... nur USA hat anscheinend 3. Welt Status


Ich denke das ist schon die entscheidene Frage. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass ein Unternehmen wie Dell, das ja für seine niedrigen Preis bekannt ist  , in den USA Geräte unter Wert verkauft. Das es vielen in den USA nicht gut geht ist kein Geheimnis, aber wie ein 3. Weltland sind die Verhältnise bestimmt noch nicht.


----------



## TwilightAngel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



ctman schrieb:


> Makroökonomisch kann man nicht erklären, dass ein Produkt, welches sich im unteren 4stelligen Bereich bewegt, im Import günstiger sein kann auch wenn man Flüge und Zölle für Selbstabholung einberechnet.


Und MIKROökonomisch?


----------



## Progs-ID (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Finde ich richtig unfair. Auf Dell.de kostet das Teil 1300 TEuronen mehr, als bei den amerikanischen Kollegen. 

Das Gerät ist schon geil. Kann man nicht anders sagen. Habe ein ähnliches Gerät schon in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Nur zur Info. Meinste mich jetzt damit?


 Nein


----------



## Deimos (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Warum die Aufregung?

Den Schweizern gehts schon seit Jahren so. Bevor der Eurokurs dermassen auf Talfahrt ging, haben wir für ein 3000 EUR Notebook auch locker 500 EUR mehr bezahlt in der Schweiz als in Deutschland.

Ich vermute, dass der schwache USD einen grossen Einfluss hat. Davon abgesehen ist es nix neues, dass die amerikanische Wirtschaft am Boden ist. Da entsprechend preislich zu reagieren, ist mit sinkender Kaufkraft aus Dells Sicht nachvollziehbar.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## ctman (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



Deimos schrieb:


> Warum die Aufregung?
> 
> Den Schweizern gehts schon seit Jahren so. Bevor der Eurokurs dermassen auf Talfahrt ging, haben wir für ein 3000 EUR Notebook auch locker 500 EUR mehr bezahlt in der Schweiz als in Deutschland.
> 
> ...


 
Ja da hast du Recht... doch wenn man es aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet, nämlich, dass man ein 3000€ Produkt für weniger als 1500€ bekommt, sieht die Sache schon subjektiv ganz anders aus. Sammt Zoll/Steuern/Porto immer noch unter 2000...


----------



## TwilightAngel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



ctman schrieb:


> Ja da hast du Recht... doch wenn man es aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet, nämlich, dass man ein 3000€ Produkt für 1500€ bekommt, sieht die Sache schon subjektiv ganz anders aus. Sammt Zoll/Steuern/Porto immer noch unter 2000...


Preise sind immer vom Land abhängig, weil jedes Land einen anderen Lebensstandard hat. Der Wechselkurs kommt erst später ins Spiel. Und wieso sollte Dell die PCs hier nicht teurer verkaufen, wenn sie für den höheren Preis dennoch ihre Soll-Verkäufe in Deutschland erfüllen die sie geplant haben? Die wären dumm, wenn sie das nicht täten. Dell ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen und keine Wohlfahrtseinrichtung. Wieso sind die monatlichen Abogebühren von MMOs in Asien z. B. günstiger als in Deutschland oder den USA? Anderer Lebensstandard, andere sonstige absatzrelevante Faktoren. Wieso gibt es keinen Wettbewerb auf dem deutschen Energiemarkt? Das hat u. a. was mit Marktmacht zu tun, die für Preise ebenfalls relevant ist. Subventionen, Steuerbefreiungen etc.: ebenfalls alles relevant. Alle Kosten werden an den Endverbraucher weitergegeben. Ihr vergesst auch, dass bei einem Kauf im Ausland (zumindest ausserhalb der EU) oft Support, Garantie oder ähnliches für euch eingeschränkt ist, jedenfalls ist der dann meist nicht mehr kostenlos. Ihr beachtet zu viele Faktoren erst gar nicht. Nur auf den Preis zu sehen, den umzurechnen und dann nur Einfuhr und Steuer etc. draufzupacken funktioniert nicht. 

Preisdiskriminierung ist übrigens auch ganz interessant, weil sie auch ein Faktor ist an den ihr nicht denkt. Aber auch nur für Leute, die sich auch für Wirtschaftsthemen interessieren.

Das ganze ist viel komplexer, als ihr das immer darstellt. Beim Preisvergleich kratzt ihr jedenfalls nur an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Stricherstrich (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Müsst noch beachtet das 1500 Dollar ca. 1200 Euro sind...


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



ctman schrieb:


> trozdem knapp 1000€ gespaart...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also in sachen Grafikkarten (z.B. die Gigabyte GTX 560 TI OC) ist DE im Vergleich zuanderen westlichen Nationen am preiswertesten:

Amazon.de: ab 217,82€
Amazon.com: ab 247,79$-->176,80 + 19% Mehrwertsteuer + Versand = mehr als 210€
Amazon.com.uk: 236,19 britische Pfund --> ab 270€ + Versandkosten
Amazon.fr: 242,12€
Preisvergleich EU: ab *191,28€ ohne Versand* (Midnightshopping 0Uhr - 6Uhr)

topic: ...bei Notebooks lohnt sich ja meistens ein USA trip oder man hat Bekannte oder Freunde in den Staaten, die einem alles zu schicken.


----------



## fuddles (24. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*



> Ihr beachtet zu viele Faktoren erst gar nicht. Nur auf den Preis zu  sehen, den umzurechnen und dann nur Einfuhr und Steuer etc.  draufzupacken funktioniert nicht.



Sehr schön gesagt.


----------



## ctman (26. März 2011)

*AW: Dell.com (USA) 1300€ billiger als dell.de*

Alienware stellt 3D-Boliden vor | News | Technic3D

Ich rechne hier mit einem Laptoppreis von 2000$ um es zu vereinfachen:

2000$ + 9% Sales Tax + 100$ Lieferung + 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
=>2000$ + 180$ + 100$ +19%
=> 2280$ = 1631€ (1,351 Umrechnung bis 31.03 danach kann man mit 1,4.. rechnen also 1557€ maximal)
Auf diese 1631€ zahlt man 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (!ES GIBT KEINEN ZOLL AUF LAPTOPS/COMPUTER!)

*=1940€ * und ab dem 31.03 (neuer/besserer Zoll Umrechnungskurs) kann man nochmal knapp 100€ abziehen

...knapp 2700€ bei dell.de

(kopiere ich in Startpost rein)


----------

